# Will dirty tricks dominate the Australian election on 14th of September?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard has today announced the date for the election which will be 14 September 2013. This was most definitely a major surprise as nobody had expected the coalition government to call an election so soon which opens up the longest election campaign in Australian history. So what can we expect from [...]

Click to read the full news article: Will dirty tricks dominate the Australian election on 14th of September?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

